
On the exhaust of electromagnetic drive - pmontra
http://scitation.aip.org/content/aip/journal/adva/6/6/10.1063/1.4953807
======
rxm
This is an attempt to explain a controversial experimental result that appears
to violate conservation of momentum. The experiment consists of flooding a
resonant cavity with microwaves and measuring the thrust produced, which
should be zero but is measured to be some small positive number. The
explanation in the paper uses the quantum vacuum. The funding of these type of
experiments are always interesting to explore.

